# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Sayın erdoğan'ın artık ortadoğu'da hiç bir etkisi kalmadı

## anau

*Söylemiştik, SÖYLÜYORUZ!* 
Acı ama gerçek, Filistin Devlet Başkanı Mahmut Abbas'ın 18 Temmuz'da İstanbul'da yaptığı açıklamalar haber bültenlerinde şöyle yeraldı: "Abbas Erdoğan'ı şoke etti", "Abbas'tan Erdoğan'a soğuk duş" vs. 
Mahmut Abbas; "MISIR'DAN ARABULULUCULUK İSTEDİK!" dedi. Yani diyor ki; "SAYIN ERDOĞAN'IN ARTIK ORTADOĞU'DA HİÇ BİR ETKİSİ KALMADI." 

İşte biz bunun için o kadar yazdık, çizdik, uyardık; *"Böyle Dışişleri politikası olmaz!"* diye. Yine haklı çıktık... Birileri, *"haklı çıktık"* dememizden rahatsız oluyorlarmış. Akıl fukaraları, bir gerçek meydana çıkıyorsa, doğruyu söyleyen değil, yanlış yapan eleştirilir, körler. Bu ülke kupondan mı çıktı ki susacağız, eleştirmeyeceğiz! 
Şimdi yine söylüyoruz; İslam ülkelerindeki Türkiye'nin etkinliği sıfıra indi. Sıfır sorun politikaları ile... 
Rusya, Ermenistan, Kıbrıs Rum kesimi ve AB bunu fırsat bilip, yalnız ve etkisiz kalan Türkiye'ye; *"yeni kağıtlar"* açmak isteyecektir. Bunun sorumlusu, işleri bu noktaya kadar getiren Erdoğan ve Davutoğlu'dur. 
Ey Hükümet, sakın size şu rehabet vermesin; "NATO ülkesiyiz, bize birşey olmaz!" 
Mazlum, mağdur edebiyatı sıktı artık... Başbakan bol bol nutuk atıyor, Davutoğlu gülümseyerek beyanat vermeye devam ediyor... Oysa İsrail nutuk değil, bomba atıyor. Kara harekatı başlamadan önce Davutoğlu NTV'nin canlı yayınında ateşkes için; "Çabamız fayda verdi." diyerek yine gülümsüyordu. Zannettik ki, "ateşkes nasıl olsa sağlandı." Ama iki saat sonra İsrail kara harekatını başlattı. Davutoğlu yine mütemadiyen gülümsüyordu... 
Mutlu olacaksanız şöyle diyelim, diyelim ki akıl fukaraları mutlu olsunlar; "HELAAAL... MUHTEŞEM BİR DIŞPOLİTİKASI VAR BU HÜKÜMETİN HELAAAL...." HADİ MUTLU OLUN! 
Bir not; *Amerika, Arnavutları ve Sırpları, Kosava ve Bosna'ya karşı had safada kışkırtıyor! "Bayram değil seyran değil" demeyin... Sansasyonel bir olaya dikkat! Şimdiden tedbir alınsın! Türkiye Balkanlar'da da kıskaca alınmasın!* 
*Oktan Keleş* 
[email protected] 
20.07.2014

----------

